#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Khaled in Rotterdam - 12 mei 2012

## fatima50

Khaled en Douzi zijn zaterdag 12 mei in Nederland. Khaled zingt met het grote Metropole Orkest en Douzi brengt ra met een r&b invloeden, In de Doelen in Rotterdam! Khaled is vooral bekend van zijn hit 'Acha'.  :hardlach:

----------

